

We think healthcare is broken, so we’re going to fix it with technology - lorandm
https://medium.com/neveli-cares/we-think-healthcare-is-broken-so-we-re-going-to-fix-it-with-technology-8ad0a4bc7ea6

======
kobleistvan
Awesome post :)

